# Recommended 20 foot batwing



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Looking for a new 20 foot batwing. What's your suggestions?


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

What will you being using it for? How many acres? How much do you want to spend?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

If money no object, Deere HX or CX

If money tight Woods BW HD series.

I went with used aircraft tires (foam filled) and love them


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

I have no experience with bat wing mowers but our 10ft #3210 Bush Hog brand mowers are tough as nails! We mow a little over 400 acres of orchards 3-4 times a year plus chop brush left from pruning the trees and they've held up great. We run the laminate tires so there are no tire problems. The gear boxes are huge and really overkill for the mowers.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Will be used for clipping pastures. 400-500 acres 2-3 times per year. I've looked at Deere, land pride, and woods so far. The hx Deere has actually been the cheapest.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

If money is no object shulte or Deere. Bush hog brand cutters are really good as well.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm surprised Deere is cheaper where you are. They are at the upper end where I am


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Deere CX 20 of bush hog 2820.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Deere hx 20 $19,100
Land pride rc5020 $21,900
Haven't had much luck finding a bush hog dealer


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Also what are the advantages and disadvantages of a 20 footer? Any major cons?


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Are you sure you have enough horsepower? From your tractors listed I would think you would need a bigger tractor for a 20 footer.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

JMT said:


> Are you sure you have enough horsepower? From your tractors listed I would think you would need a bigger tractor for a 20 footer.


Agree. I have a Kubota 9540 24 speed with cast rear center wheels and it'll run a 15', but no way a 20' unless it's on a golf course...
for some reason, Deere lists very low HP requirements. I think it's just like how NH lists their round balers. They claim very low HP requirements, then you get out in the field and it's a different story. 
Maybe you have a bigger tractor not listed in your signature.

I think the Deere cutters got cheaper a few years ago when they went to the Chinese gear boxes. Mine has Gearboxes made in Spain. 
Best thing nobody notices about the Deere is the 2 layer deck. Worth it's weight in gold!
I have a MX-8 for 6 years now and no visible dents in the upper deck for the life of the mower!! What an ingenious idea. 
I bought the woods because it was cheaper and in stock, but I might trade it for a Deere over the winter. Deere also has a hydraulic jack option that looks like a real back & time saver.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I see Deere minimum hp for the hx20 or cx20 is 75 pto.....which C&C has, but if you add hills and heavy cutting it will take close to 95 pto if you want to maintain a decent speed....he can manage with the mid-80 pto hp that he has with his current tractors....especially in moderate to light clipping.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

C & C Cattle and Hay said:


> Also what are the advantages and disadvantages of a 20 footer? Any major cons?


Other than being very heavy, nothing, unless you need to get through really narrow gates. My 15' feels tight even through a 8'-10' gate.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

I also have a kubota 135gx. Just haven't been on here in a while to update sig. I steered away from woods cause everyone seems to have gear box problems down here. The Deere was also the only cutter I have seen so far with grease fittings on the wing hinge pins which I liked. Supposed to be getting a 2820 quote today.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Bush hog 2820 $21,600


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

I don't know how they base the HP requirements but 115 PTO is still not enough to run a 15' batwing in the stuff a shred


----------



## mx113 (Jul 20, 2011)

I have a neighbor that did interstate mowing for many years. Bushhog brand cutters is what he ran. When I bought a 15 footer a few years back, I decided I would save some money and buy a cheaper machine. I ended up selling the other cutter after about 3 years for half what I paid for it and buying the cutter I should have bought to start with. Nothing but bushhog for this farm now. 28xx series or 38xx series are the ones to go with. Bushhog makes cheaper ones as well. Just 1 mans opinion.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Colby said:


> I don't know how they base the HP requirements but 115 PTO is still not enough to run a 15' batwing in the stuff a shred


Probably something silly like clipping the high tops out of grazed pasture or similar.....your right about the hp drain.....heavy shredding in green foliage is a huge drain.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hank- in or (Feb 12, 2009)

Buy a Schulte and be done shopping, they are much higher priced but they are twice the mower the JD ever dreamed of being. They will shred and distribute the residue where a JD will windrow even with the anti windrow attachment and double blades.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I bought a new 15' bushhog. Was thinking about going with a 20' used JD. Looked it up online, said I had enough hp, dealer also said I had enough hp. Well after talking a different dealer where I bought my 15' he felt I'd have enough hp in easy cutting for a 20' but in the thick cattails I'd run out of power. I'm pretty sure he was right about that. I haven't used my new one a lot but what I have done I can run 5 to 6 mph in grass and thinner weeds and cattails and make it look like a lawn. But even with the 15' when I get in the thick cattails that are 5' tall or taller it takes a lot of power and I've had to slow down to around 3 or 3.5 mph and sometimes raise the mower a bit.

I'm glad that I went with a 15' instead of a 20'. The tractor I'm using is a 5088 ih that has about 150 to 160 engine hp and around 135 pto hp.


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

Bushog only for me. Selma, Alabama, USA.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

shortrow said:


> Bushog only for me. Selma, Alabama, USA.


Except for the gearboxes. They're all made in China now.


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

JD3430 said:


> Except for the gearboxes. They're all made in China now.


I forgot about that. :/


----------



## Flacer22 (Oct 31, 2009)

No one said it but rhino brushogs not really sure how you could beat one. I swear u could run one right though the woods or take a bomb to it they just are seriously tough.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

shortrow said:


> I forgot about that. :/


The thing about Deere that sells me everytime is the double deck design and the paint. My MX-8 has chopped rocks and shows ZERO damage from it. The paint job is probably as good or better than automotive grade. Its 8 years old and looks like its 1-2 years old. No dents in deck.My woods already has dents and the paint flaked off where it was dented.

Give the Deere a lot of consideration. They are excellent, long lasting cutters that look great long after the others have huge upward dents in the deck and no paint left.

I'm slowly but surely learning that in MOST cases, Deere gives you more thoughtful engineering and longer lasting products.

Ashamed of the gearboxes with large raised letting that says "CHINA" on them, though.

Nothing to be proud of, Deere.


----------

